# Sodastream Syrups?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought a Sodastream the other day and am looking for homemade syrups. I don't want to use the store bought syrups because I would really like to quit drinking soda completely.

What I'd like to use is fruit juices, but I'm unsure on what and how much to use. I was thinking of using the frozen concentrate, or maybe just bottled fruit juices.  

Any help or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

For use with a soda stream I'd suggest a frozen concentrate rather than a bottled juice.
Other than perhaps a dash of lemon or lime....of course you add it to the bottle after carbonating.


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

I've had a sodastream for years! Love it!
I don't care for the syrups from sodastream tho. I have several homemade syrups I use. 
I searched online for a ginger beer recipe.... I made my chosen recipe, but in a concentrated form. ( & left out the beer portion of the recipe).
I have made concentrated raspberry juice, plum juice, etc. Using a food mill, and boiling it down, adding/controlling the sugar. 
With any of my homemade syrups, I just use prolly 2 tbsp of my syrup, and fill the rest of my glass with carbonated water. I store my syrups in the fridge, no preservatives. I don't make alot of concentrate at a time.
I have also made regular beer (from the kits) in concentrated form. No added water at the end of the process. I mix the concentrate with carbonated water.
Typically, I just carbonate the water in the sodastream containers, and add the carbonated water to my homemade syrup. 

You just need to realize you can use your sodastream in other ways besides how you have been told to use it >smile< 
Gloria


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I like to use a tablespoon of orange juice concentrate then fill up a tall glass with the carbonated water. Love my Soda stream!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Ihad homemade root beer a couple of weeks ago, and it was really good. So while I know it can be done, I don't have the recipe. All I know is that it was a herbal syrup she'd made, and it had a drop or two of birch essential oil plus the sodastream fizzy water in each glass.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I do like Gloria. I love my Soda Stream, I have never really like flavored soda (colas) anyway. I just add an esscense (sp?) to the soda water if I want flavor


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a SodaStream. I would think you could reduce any juice by half and combine with an equal part carbonated water, and get carbonated regular-strength juice.


----------

